# heeling and gaits



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I did a quick filming of some heeling, it is about 15 degrees cooler than when we were filming yesterday so this is more indicative of a typical heeling style from him. It's not fabulous heeling, but I just wanted to see if he is normally pacing during heeling or not. Obviously he would be a little better indoors on a flat surface where my footwork would be a little steadier. 

First I need to make sure I understand pacing...I think what he is doing during the slow is pacing but in the normal is trotting? Correct me if I'm wrong, me trying to understand different gaits is as difficult as me trying to understand angles in dogs - I just have trouble grasping it. Sorry I should have gotten more from a side view but I wasn't thinking.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

He looks good there. I think he was worried about the stand stay on the signal and got himself stuck on pacing. Pacing is front and back legs move in sync on the same side.. Yes like his very slow. Looks much better..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not a big help here since I never even heard of pacing before joining GRF... and had a very wrong idea of what a proper gait was supposed to be back then... >.<

But I only noticed the pacing on the slow (on your utility vid and here too), when he's adjusting to your pace. The only other thing I noticed that was off was at the beginning when you were getting ready to turn right. He swiveled his rear in to you and may have been pacing then? Or maybe he was getting ready to do a uturn in case you decided to do that? 

From the front he looks gorgeous. He's filling out nicely too.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Pacing is front and back legs move in sync on the same side..


yeah I know the definitions, I just dont know how you can tell how the legs are moving without looking at a side position in slow motion. Will a pace always result in the flatter type walk and the trot the...I dont know the right word but floatier or bouncier type movement? That has always been my unofficial way of differentiating. 

I seem to have some kind of difficulty processing this kind of stuff. I keep watching the video from yesterday and I can clearly see the pacing on the slow but I dont know how to tell either way if the rest of he heeling is pacing or just trotting without any prance.
guess its the same as how no matter how many books I read on it I cant tell a straight front from a well angled front


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> yeah I know the definitions, I just dont know how you can tell how the legs are moving without looking at a side position in slow motion. Will a pace always result in the flatter type walk and the trot the...I dont know the right word but floatier or bouncier type movement? That has always been my unofficial way of differentiating.
> 
> Exactly.. You will notice that he has a bounce when he is heeling and should almost feel like he floats beside you. When he is pacing he is flat and you will see a almost a side to side motion with his head.. just go slow and fast a cuple times and you will get a feel for it..


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Brandy was a pacer, and I had to work really fast with her or she would pace. The way I could tell, just by glancing down at her was her body was doing this side to side rocking versus a nice smooth up and down. Try it. When I would see it I would lift up slightly on the leash to disrupt the action.

Edit to say...Michelle and I typed almost the same thing at the same time...Great minds!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I can't tell from the front in the video, but YES to what the two ladies above said, you can tell when you are looking down at them.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Loisiana said:
> 
> 
> > yeah I know the definitions, I just dont know how you can tell how the legs are moving without looking at a side position in slow motion. Will a pace always result in the flatter type walk and the trot the...I dont know the right word but floatier or bouncier type movement? That has always been my unofficial way of differentiating.
> ...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yup, my instructor has told me I have to learn how to tell when she is pacing next to me by watching the movement of the head.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

... is it so important to prevent pacing while doing obedience work?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Megora said:


> ... is it so important to prevent pacing while doing obedience work?


Not really, it's just a matter of style. With some dogs you can expect that and only accept it, with others you take what you can get. I am not nit-picky with Fisher on pace vs. trot when heeling, he is a big dog with a long stride and I'm short, I have to freakin' book it to walk fast enough to get him to trot, to the point of being unnaturally fast, so sometimes he is pacing. So long as his position is correct and he's happy and animated I'm OK with it. 
Slater on the other hand is smaller, shorter legs and shorter stride, and I insist that he trots during heeling. He never paces during "real life" (where Fisher sometimes will) so if he breaks into a pace during heeling I treat it like a lack of effort error and get him up and out of it. It's just a matter of preference and appearance though, a judge can't knock you for it one way or the other.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Anney. 

I would prefer my guy to trot nonstop while we are out on the floor and doing a pattern. I know it looks better, but more importantly it feels better, especially since when he is pacing it feels like he's about to fall into a lag. 

Generally all it takes to stop the pacing is me doing a more active heel. But I don't push him too hard if it is hot out, etc... And er, I don't push myself too hard if it's too hot...


----------

